# Free background removal tool for PS CS4 on Mac



## stealers (Apr 28, 2009)

I am looking for a free editing tool (for PS CS4 running on Mac OS X) to remove the background just like GML Matting. Unfortunately, GML is not supported on Mac version. I appreciate your inputs and share experiences.


----------



## kalmkidd (Apr 30, 2009)

if you have photoshop what do u mean a tool? photoshop removes backgrounds in itself.


----------



## DeadPixel (May 1, 2009)

kalmkidd said:


> if you have photoshop what do u mean a tool? photoshop removes backgrounds in itself.


GML Matting is a photoshop plug-in which supposed to remove background easier and faster 

And does it quite good! For a complexed parts in removing backgrounds (like hair etc.) it is very handy.


----------



## IanK (May 2, 2009)

Smartmask 2.0. http://akvis.com/en/smartmask/download-selection-tool.php10 day trial on there web page. I have never personally used it, but Im DL'n now. We shall see.

Link to screen shots and such: http://akvis.com/en/smartmask-tutorial/examples/cut-out-human.php


----------



## Photoadder (May 2, 2009)

IanK said:


> the full version and easily be found via bittorrent. I have never personally used it, but Im DL'n now. We shall see.



Heh i have a advice - do not say that you breaking the law on such a large forum ;-)


----------



## IanK (May 2, 2009)

Photoadder said:


> Heh i have a advice - do not say that you breaking the law on such a large forum ;-)


----------



## DeadPixel (May 2, 2009)

Ah yes, I remember 'Vertus Fluid Mask' plug-in was doing something similar. 
But it wasn't free.


----------

